# samsung hlt5075s color issue



## savagebasher (Oct 3, 2011)

hey guys i have a samsung model hlt5075s that i bought new in 07. i had an aftermarket bulb in it that blew after only 4 months, so i recently ordered the factory bulb and replaced it friday. i noticed on sunday that the color is very blotchy especially noticable during dark scenes, red colors, and on faces. it has a blotchyness to it where you see one color but as it proceeds to the next shade there is a sharp line breaking them up. if you want to see something similar type "dlp faces wash out" into youtube and click the first link. it should be a video of a girls face and youll see a color distortion in the lower right side of her face which exactly what mine does but more in the red spektrum. 

the tv is probably pretty dusty inside as we have pets in a small house but i dont want to get into cleaning too much yet in case i have to replace anything in it i will only need to pull it apart once. the color wheel is one direction i have been pointed in but i have no noise coming from the back of the tv, it sounds quiet as usual besides the fans running. 

during bright scenes it isnt noticable as much, scenes just seem to have a little more yellow tint to them but dark scenes are horrendous. also very bright white scenes such as the opening scene to the chronicles of riddick movie turn a purple color. i just put 170 bucks into replacing this bulb so i hope someone can tell me a way to fix this without spending too much more.

additional note my home theater service tech at work said it sounds like a convergence issue but he'd have to see it and unfortunately i dont have acces to a truck to bring it to him. also it does it on all sources including my ps3 running hdmi set to 720p. 

ill try to get a picture tonight and post it up, thanks for any advice guys.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Post an image of the problem. My first thought would be color wheel indexing and it may indicate a bad color wheel.


----------



## savagebasher (Oct 3, 2011)

this isnt the best pic just one i snapped before heading to bed last night ill get a closer up one with a good dark scene when i get off work tonight. if you look at the left side of her face its really pronounced. also you can see how it seems to have a reddish tint to it. 
dont know if anyone hear watches House but when watching last nights episode any of the scenes where hes in the call at night turned out really broken up and almost green colored.
like i said ill try to get better ones up tonight, also please forgive the 20 dollar walmart surround system lol.










edit* not sure if im doing it wrong or if its my computer but its not showing me the photobucket pic.

heres the direct link to it if the other isnt working http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae112/pdmatthews/IMG_20111003_202236.jpg


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be index delay or contouring due to a problem on the digital board or DMD. I would be trying some internal test patterns to determine where it is.


----------

